# Do nerite snails eat GSA?



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone have nerite snails that enjoy eating their GSA? I have some of it on my taller anubias leaves which I'd like to get rid of. They sell these snails at my local FS, but they are relatively expensive ($4.99) , and I don't wan't to buy them if they won't eat it.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I seem to remember someone saying they chewed soft spots into their Anubias while removing GSA. Have you tried adding some phosphate? You can use Fleet Enema from the drugstore and shoot a PO4 solution straight at the GSA with a med syringe, works just like target dosing BBA with Excel.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

No, I haven't tried applying the PO4, how strong of a dose do you recommend? I've always had GSA problems in my low-tech, low-light 15 gal tank, but I've minimized its spread by introducing hornwort as a floating plant and some of the larger sized duckweed in order to provide some shade.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I will have to find the Fleet enema instructions, hopefully others remember. How big is the tank?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

"For 75 gallon tank
Assume 66.2 gallons for the 75 gallon tank and that we need 1 ppm PO4
1ppm = (1 mg/liter) x (66.2 gals x 3.77) = 250 mg PO4 needed.
(250 mg)/(131.36 mg/ml) = 1.90 ml of enema to get 1 ppm PO4 in 66.2 gallons of water/
*In general use 0.3 ml of enema per 10 gallons to get 1 ppm PO4*."


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Its a 15 gallon bow front, with a community of around 5 platies, 5 cories and around 6 amano shrimp.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I would put a half ml of Fleet in a med syringe, turn off the filters, and slowly shoot the Fleet onto the infected leaves. Let it dwell for 5 minutes then turn filters back on. I would do it every day, and maybe do a small water change before each following dose to avoid an unnecessary PO4 buildup. If you can test PO4 with a calibrated kit, then find a way to leave 1ppm in the water at all times. I have never done this aside from regular P dosing, but I would do it daily until the GSA is gone, from what I hear it works quickly. An easier option may be to just dose the tank to 1 or 2ppm PO4 and see if that makes it go away, usually worked for me.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

They'll eat GSA, but I find they won't clear it out. It seems they just like to snack on it sometimes. Same with amanos. I say take a multi pronged approach: nerites, amanos, and phosphate. If you still have problems after a couple months, lower your lighting.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the tips. I'll stop by the local fs and pick up a pair of nerites. If they end up damaging the anubias, ill transfer them to my 25 gal. I already have some amanos in the tank, but they have no interest in the GSA. If all else fails, ill try the PO4 method.roud:


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have lots of anubias and lots of nerites, and never seen them leave holes when eating GSA.

Amanos appetite for GSA is interesting. The don't each much of it, but every now and then they show an interest in it, and when they do they neatly clean off part of the leaf of GSA. The result is a leaf where maybe half is perfectly clean and half has GSA.


----------

